# male or female???



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

how can u tell if they are males or females?????????


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

its very difficult. many people that owned piranha for many years cant tell unless they breed. good luck.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You can´t by sight... :sad: !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

you only can be 100% sure by cutting them open. Surgery.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
 

> you only can be 100% sure by cutting them open. Surgery.










yeap only surgery even expert have diffuculty


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

This is a female


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

And this is how i know that was a female


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a good way to find out.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn you had to do that to find out that it's a female?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

nigaphan said:


> damn you had to do that to find out that it's a female?


 She died and i gutted her...sukx huh?


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

100% accurate by sight...naaaa....but if you've had them for a while, study their behavior over time, watch there silloette, IMO you can make a reasonable prediction.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Alot of folks would state that shape differencial are the main keys to specifying males to females.. also colorations. But a number of members have had P's die in all areas of shapes, size, and coloration had oppened up their Ps and found that whats stated earlier wouldnt be the factor in knowing which is male/female.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Females have a more rounded stomach while males are flat.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Females have a more rounded stomach while males are flat.


 please don't start saying things like that. there is no proof to that and comments like that have started way too many debates that have gone wrong....very wrong. Piranhas are NOT sexually dimorphic. please leave it at that. if you want to conduct your own experiment and document it and publish your findings then by all means do so, but until you have done that it remains scientifically proven that piranhas are not sexually dimorphic.

Joe


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

COPY THAT!


----------

